# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Dinah Craik's novels literary analysis

## dreamy76

Hello,

I have been searching on the net for Craik's novels literary criticism/ analysis but I could not find and I sent emails for professors and no reply as if there is something wrong with my question. 

Can anyone please recommend an online library or site even if I have to pay because where I live there is nothing about craik in libraries.

Many thanks

----------

